# New Burstner Elegance/Aviano 2007-2009 Water Tank



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When we built the trailer, we looked around for an on-board water tank, and we bought this one.

We never used it and it is sitting at the factory now, completely unused.

If anyone is interested, give me a shout.

It is suitable for Burstner Elegance and Aviano models, 2007-2009. We had that verified by Burstner in August 2011:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mr Forbes,

The fresh water tank is present in all Aviano and Elegance 2007 2008 2009

With our best regards
Bürstner GmbH
Kundendienst 
Claude Trautmann
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Peter


----------

